# Safari is a lost cause --no oasis in sight



## susan09 (Sep 28, 2008)

Help is desperately needed for crash prone Safari ---and there is never a  response to the complaint. I am sick of losing messages I am writing when Safari interrupts to ask for my password. How helpful is this?


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2008)

Hm. I'm not entirely sure what you're talking about. Safari hardly ever crashes on me nowadays. You're losing messages? On a webmail service? Or something else? What version of Safari are you using on what system version?


----------



## nixgeek (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, what operating system are you on?  Are you using Safari on a Windows computer?  Which version of Windows?

If on a Mac, which version of OS X?  Also remember to leave at least 10% of free space on the hard drive, otherwise OS X will start to misbehave.


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 28, 2008)

I've had terrible problems with Safari crashing. I like having lots of tabs open 10-15, and I watch(ed) Safari slow to a crawl with spinning beachballs. After erasing and reinstalling on both my laptops, I haven't had those problems. I had reset Safari numerous times and done some Google searches, followed advice in magazine articles, deleting .plists, etc.. I even tried to give up Safari altogether, though I'm back to using both it and Firefox now. 

Of course, I've had some problems with Firefox, too. But version 3 has been quite good.

Bot


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 29, 2008)

Safari crashing is VERY VAGUE! Most Safari crashes can be traced buy checking out /Library/internet Plugins/ or /Users/Library/Internet Plugins/ for older plug-ins. Plus also checking out /Library/Quicktime/ for old QuickTime plug-ins can also have affects on Safari. 

Also a p0rn trojan affecting your DNS can cause problems with Safari being slow. So using the DNSChanger Removal Tool to check if been affect can be good too. 

So it turns out *Safari crashing is cause by the object between the keyboard and the chair that is most likely the crash reason. One more thing is you can always check what the Mac is telling why something crash (it really is almost screaming at you, but you refuse to listen) by looking at the OS X Logs using Console (/Applications/Utilities/Console) Logs.


----------



## ex2bot (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't do pr0n, and I don't download "codecs", so that's not it. I've puzzled over the logs. I've done about every troubleshooting technique I can think of. 

I didn't really think of old codecs. Could be, but I'm good at keeping them up-to-date. I can't check now because I wiped everything on both machines. And PEBKAC -- may be. But I'm an expert user (not claiming to be all powerful or all knowing), Safari is crashing, and I'm not the only one who's had problems with it. It appears to become unstable with too many tabs.

Bot


----------

